# Znowu to qt-4... :(

## MaRcYs_GrHw

```

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/pixeltool/pixeltool.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/pixeltool /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/pixeltool/pixeltool.pro

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/designer/src/lib/lib.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/designer/src/lib /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/designer/src/lib/lib.pro

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/designer/src/designer/designer.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/designer/src/designer /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/designer/src/designer/designer.pro

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/designer/src/plugins/tools/view3d/view3d.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/designer/src/plugins/tools/view3d /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/designer/src/plugins/tools/view3d/view3d.pro

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/designer/translations/translations.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/designer/translations /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/designer/translations/translations.pro

Project ERROR: This is a dummy profile to be used for translations ONLY.

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/qconfig/qconfig.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/qconfig /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/qconfig/qconfig.pro

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/porting/src/src.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/porting/src /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/porting/src/src.pro

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/lrelease/lrelease.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/linguist/lrelease /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/lrelease/lrelease.pro

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/lupdate/lupdate.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/linguist/lupdate /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/lupdate/lupdate.pro

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/linguist/linguist.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/linguist/linguist /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/linguist/linguist.pro

Qt is now configured for building. Just run 'gmake'.

Once everything is built, you must run 'gmake install'.

Qt will be installed into /usr

To reconfigure, run 'gmake confclean' and 'configure'.

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/unistd.h:762: error: expected unqualified-id before 'int'

make[1]: *** [.obj/release-shared/qutfcodec.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [sub-uic-all-ordered] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-4.3.1-r1.ebuild, line 228:   Called die

 *

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-4.3.1-r1.ebuild, line 228:   Called die

 *

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

Jak sobie z tym poradzić??

Potrzebuje qt-4

Pomóżcie prosze  :Evil or Very Mad: 

emerge --info 

```

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 26 Oct 2007 22:20:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo ccache cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dar64 dbus dri dvd dvdr fat ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gpm gtk gzip hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde midi mmx mono mp3 mp4 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 rar readline reflection reiserfs sandbox session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode unzip vga vmware xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vmware nv vga vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

gcc-config -l

```

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

```

Próbuje przeemergować binutils

```

emerge -av "=sys-devel/binutils-2.17.50.0.17"

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-devel/binutils-2.17.50.0.17" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-devel/binutils-2.17.50.0.17 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in  the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

dodałem =sys-devel/binutils-2.17.50.0.17 do /etc/portage/package.keywords i /etc/portage/package.unmask

i wynik taki sam.

Jak zainstalować binutilts-2.17.50.0.17   :Question:   :Embarassed: 

Po zemergowaniu binutlis-2-17-r1 problem nie zniknął.

revdep-rebuild - oczywiście wykonałem w pierwszej kolejności też nic nie dało. 

Co jeszcze mogę zrobić ??

----------

## Arfrever

 *MaRcYs_GrHw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/unistd.h:762: error: expected unqualified-id before 'int'
> ```
> ...

 

Co jest w tej i sąsiednich liniach tego pliku?

 *MaRcYs_GrHw wrote:*   

> Jak zainstalować binutilts-2.17.50.0.17   

 

Starsze Binutils nie pomogą. Problem nie jest z tym związany.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Bardzo porsze linki 759-768 (oczywiście bez moich cyferek)

```

759 ->     #ifdef __USE_ATFILE

760 ->     /* Like link but relative paths in TO and FROM are interpreted relative

761 ->        to FROMFD and TOFD respectively.  */

762 ->     extern int linkat (int __fromfd, __const char *__from, int __tofd,

763 ->              __const char *__to, int __flags)

764 ->          __THROW __nonnull ((2, 4)) __wur;

765 ->      #endif

766 ->

767 ->      #if defined __USE_BSD || defined __USE_XOPEN_EXTENDED || defined __USE_XOPEN2K

768 ->     /* Make a symbolic link to FROM named TO.  */

```

Przy kolejnym

emerge -av qt

wynik taki

```

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/porting/src/src.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/porting/src /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/porting/src/src.pro

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/lrelease/lrelease.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/linguist/lrelease /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/lrelease/lrelease.pro

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/lupdate/lupdate.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/linguist/lupdate /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/lupdate/lupdate.pro

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/linguist/linguist.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/linguist/linguist /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/linguist/linguist.pro

Qt is now configured for building. Just run 'gmake'.

Once everything is built, you must run 'gmake install'.

Qt will be installed into /usr

To reconfigure, run 'gmake confclean' and 'configure'.

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/g++-v4/bits/locale_classes.h:355: error: expected unqualified-id before 'const'

make[1]: *** [.obj/release-shared/qtextcodec.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [sub-rcc-all-ordered] Error 2

```

Ponownie wykonałem revdep-rebuild

i qt-4.3.1-r1 poszło bez problemu.

mhm niby solved ale skąd poprzednie błędy??

Niestety przypuszałem że solved jest przedwczesne.

PyQt4-4.3.1 nie emerguje się,

więc postanowiłem przeemergować qt z takimi flagami

```

MaRcYs marcys # emerge -va qt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1  USE="cups dbus gif* jpeg opengl png* qt3support* ssl tiff* zlib -accessibility -debug -doc -examples (-firebird) -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB

```

wynik:

```

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/designer/translations/translations.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/designer/translations /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/designer/translations/translations.pro

Project ERROR: This is a dummy profile to be used for translations ONLY.

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/qconfig/qconfig.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/qconfig /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/qconfig/qconfig.pro

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/porting/src/src.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/porting/src /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/porting/src/src.pro

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/lrelease/lrelease.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/linguist/lrelease /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/lrelease/lrelease.pro

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/lupdate/lupdate.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/linguist/lupdate /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/lupdate/lupdate.pro

  for /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/linguist/linguist.pro (linux-g++)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/qmake -spec /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/./tools/linguist/linguist /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/tools/linguist/linguist/linguist.pro

Qt is now configured for building. Just run 'gmake'.

Once everything is built, you must run 'gmake install'.

Qt will be installed into /usr

To reconfigure, run 'gmake confclean' and 'configure'.

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/unistd.h:1085: error: variable or field 'swab' declared void

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/unistd.h:1085: error: expected primary-expression before 'const'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/unistd.h:1085: error: expected primary-expression before 'void'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/unistd.h:1086: error: expected primary-expression before '__n'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/unistd.h:1086: error: initializer expression list treated as compound expression

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/unistd.h:1086: error: expected ',' or ';' before 'throw'

make[1]: *** [.obj/release-shared/qfsfileengine_iterator.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [sub-rcc-all-ordered] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   qt-4.3.1-r1.ebuild, line  228:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake all || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   qt-4.3.1-r1.ebuild, line  228:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake all || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

ma ktos pomysł by to naprawić   :Question:   wkurza mnie to qt   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

